# Help Needed



## Riggs07 (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate to be a bother but I am completely lost. I have a Cspire Galaxy Showcase. I am still running Android 2.1 which is what was factory installed when the phone was bought in May of 2011. I would love to update and even root my phone but I do not know much at all about doing so. Could someone please walk me through (in lamens terms) on how to do either one because I am completely lost even after reading these forums over and over. Any help would be greatly appreciated and even compensated if need be.
Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

First gather the files you will need and research them a little.

I recommend the following :

Odin
Samsung drivers
Stock EE25 full Odin flash
Stock EI20 rooted.

There are links to all of these within the forums. Most are stickied.

If need more assistance, you can pm me.

Research what you're about to do. Very important.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggs07 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you. I have been researching for a couple of days and it just seems to leave me puzzled. Are these the files I will need to root it? Also, If I am going to root is there even any need in me updating using samsung kies? I am gonna continue reading all I can about it and hopefully actually learn a little before I proceed.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Riggs07 said:


> Thank you. I have been researching for a couple of days and it just seems to leave me puzzled. Are these the files I will need to root it? Also, If I am going to root is there even any need in me updating using samsung kies? I am gonna continue reading all I can about it and hopefully actually learn a little before I proceed.


Hey ,i was the same way. but you will figure it out

Also you need to download WinRar (thats the one i use) or 7 zip to your P C.... They are file tools


----------



## Riggs07 (Dec 29, 2011)

[sub]Thank you. I will just continue researching for now, at least until my laptop comes out of the shop.[/sub]


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

Riggs07 said:


> Thank you. I have been researching for a couple of days and it just seems to leave me puzzled. Are these the files I will need to root it? Also, If I am going to root is there even any need in me updating using samsung kies? I am gonna continue reading all I can about it and hopefully actually learn a little before I proceed.


The files I mentioned will upgrade your device from 2.1 to 2.2, and then 2.3.5 gingerbread (EI20) with root access. You should be good to go.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggs07 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you. You have been very helpful. Might be a while before I actually do it but I'll let you know once I do.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development section for releases only.


----------

